# Does my puppy need water at night?



## Mara1983

Hello,

our new puppy is now almost 13 weeks old and I have a question about housebreaking her.

We take her out at least 6 times a day, mostly more though. She goes peepee almost everytime and poops outside, too. She hasnt had any poo accidents inside for the last couple of weeks. She does pee inside a lot though...

We have her in a small area in the kitchen with a baby gate. She has a housebreaking pad in there and most of the time she does her business on the pad. We clean it a couple of times a day with vinegar and put a fresh pad in her area. 

I feel like she is doing really good already but i Dont want her to get used to peeing on the pad. She knows what to do once we are outside but I think that she is under the impression that peeing on the pad is also the correct thing to do.

My question now: is it ok to not leave her any water overnight, from like 11pm until 5:30am? I read that puppies need water 24/7 but I am wondering if this will help because then she might be able to hold it at least during the night... 

Thanks a lot in advance for any tips or suggestions.


----------



## TooneyDogs

I've always restricted the water (picked it up during the evening) until the housetraining is done and after that, they get 24/7 access.


----------



## ValtheAussie

I just finished house breaking a puppy. He is almost five months old. We didn't limit his water intake at night.

We had to take him out loads of times. At first, he had accidents on the floor in the kitchen, first thing in the morning. As he got the idea of going outside, that stopped and also, as his bladder grew, things got way easier.

The combination of training and growth of the puppy will eventually make the job easier and will get the job done.

Consistency and regular going out time is most important.


----------



## Mara1983

ValtheAussie said:


> I just finished house breaking a puppy. He is almost five months old. We didn't limit his water intake at night.
> 
> We had to take him out loads of times. At first, he had accidents on the floor in the kitchen, first thing in the morning. As he got the idea of going outside, that stopped and also, as his bladder grew, things got way easier.
> 
> The combination of training and growth of the puppy will eventually make the job easier and will get the job done.
> 
> Consistency and regular going out time is most important.


How long did it take you until your puppy was completely housebroken?


----------



## ValtheAussie

He has not had any accidents in at least three weeks.......we had to take up wee pads that were used by his breeder.

It would have probably gone quicker if not for the wee pads since he had to unlearn the wee pads and then learn going outside.

That being said, wee pads are convenient for a very young puppy who has to go very, very often and since they are almost like diapers, they are a convenience to both pup and owner, but I'd only use them for only about a month at the most, after the puppy has been weaned.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Mara1983 said:


> She knows what to do once we are outside but I think that she is under the impression that peeing on the pad is also the correct thing to do.


I think you're right. I wouldn't have those pads there if it's not ok to go on them. At 13 weeks, she should be able to hold it for 4 hours at a time. I would get up with her once in the night to take her out. That's how i did it. Every pee in the house reinforces that it's ok to pee in the house.

I always picked up my puppies' water at about 7 PM and didn't give it back until after the first elimination in the morning (5 AM). 

Good luck!


----------



## ValtheAussie

Yes, once you stop using the wee pads, there is no going back. That would only serve to confuse the puppy.


----------



## Mara1983

Thanks for all your help!
Last night was the second time we took away her water at 10pm and she did not make a mess nor did she cry at night!


----------



## HORSEandHOUND

Hello, my name is HORSEandHOUND and I hate wee wee pads! 
I think they are sooo counter productive in potty training.
here's what's worked for me in the past... and present with an 8 week old borzoi

Create a written schedule. I use excel and put a week at a time in 15 minute increments. I record every pee, poo, feeding, and watering accidents i mark as well. After about a week you'll start to see a distinct pattern that will help you predict when your puppy will have to go, and you can be outside!

Put a command on pottying and praise like all get out when they go in the right place. i always have a kibble or two in my pocket as a reward for outside elimination. 

I feed 3x a day and water is only given at specific times. i put the water bowl down first thing after first pee of the day for 20 minutes. then feeding is 20-30mins after that (to prevent expanded food from water intake) Water is given for a few moments after any intense play time. and it's taken up 3 hours before bed time. This greatly helps with pee accidents in the house. 

I crate at night. Right now at 8 weeks we are waking every 3.5hrs to go outside. i never use wee wee pads, and i sleep with the crate next to me. because of the way i crate train there is no squeaky pup by my bed. (see thread> http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/52888-help-crate-training-problems.html#post553425


----------



## MartyH

Hi Mara,

My only advice wouldbe this;

I believe in leaving water available 24/7, but the pup will also feel that when she is confined behind the gate then she has no choice to use the pad, if at all possible try to move the gate to gve the pup a larger area and try to get the pad nearer a door to train her that the door is the place to go when needing a pee, I did this with my dog when she was a pup and had great success.

I wish you and the pup a lot of success and happiness!
Marty H


----------

